# LMO Jobs?



## jimmywiggles (Mar 29, 2013)

Jobs with LMO's (work permits) do they exist? I have searched high and low for a plumbing company that is willing to offer any kind of LMO or sponsorship to get into Canada? Plumbers are in such demand as many newspaper reports say. but to actually find a company to support an application for a work permit seems impossible? Their are plenty of Visa companies who will relieve me of my hard earned cash to introduce me and secure a work permit, *but no guarantee's*. So where am I going wrong? Like many other's before me, the expense involved, in just going and landing in Canada, Its just to risky without a firm offer. Is there any suggestions?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jimmywiggles said:


> Jobs with LMO's (work permits) do they exist? I have searched high and low for a plumbing company that is willing to offer any kind of LMO or sponsorship to get into Canada? Plumbers are in such demand as many newspaper reports say. but to actually find a company to support an application for a work permit seems impossible? Their are plenty of Visa companies who will relieve me of my hard earned cash to introduce me and secure a work permit, *but no guarantee's*. So where am I going wrong? Like many other's before me, the expense involved, in just going and landing in Canada, Its just to risky without a firm offer. Is there any suggestions?


Canadian employers want people here at their reach, and a good percentage of them do not have the time to entertain applications submitted from outside the country. But there are companies here also willing to help or hire foreigners, you only have to be persistent.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jimmywiggles said:


> Jobs with LMO's (work permits) do they exist? I have searched high and low for a plumbing company that is willing to offer any kind of LMO or sponsorship to get into Canada? Plumbers are in such demand as many newspaper reports say. but to actually find a company to support an application for a work permit seems impossible? Their are plenty of Visa companies who will relieve me of my hard earned cash to introduce me and secure a work permit, *but no guarantee's*. So where am I going wrong? Like many other's before me, the expense involved, in just going and landing in Canada, Its just to risky without a firm offer. Is there any suggestions?


Plumbers were on the previous FSW list and there's a good chance the occupation will be on the new list coming out next month. It is very difficult getting a job here while living overseas. If you consider having a job before immigrating I suggest you make a reccie to Canada and go knocking on doors.


----------



## praveencv1979 (May 20, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Plumbers were on the previous FSW list and there's a good chance the occupation will be on the new list coming out next month. It is very difficult getting a job here while living overseas. If you consider having a job before immigrating I suggest you make a reccie to Canada and go knocking on doors.


Dear Auld,
I really worried whether my Job will be there in the coming Occupation List. Following are my details:
*NOC:* 2281 Computer Network Technician
*Overseas Exp:* 5yrs 3 Months
*Martial Status:* Married
*Children:* 2 (5yr & 1.5 Yr)
*IELTS:* 14th Feb 2013; L=7.5,R=6.5,W=6.5,S=7

Can you please guide me.

Cheers
Praveen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll need to wait to see what the LIST says.


----------

